# 2004 Rancher valve adjustment



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Did a search, didn't find anything. Need to make an adjustment on them after installing new top end. Manual said get to TDC by pulling plug (not spark plug, the plug/bolt that covers TDC mark thingy...lol), rotate shaft till 'marks aline' and both valves should be loose/ have play in them (not in contact w/rods). Problem is I can't see the mark where TDC is. If I go by book and both valves are not touching, can I assume I'm at TDC?


----------



## littletyler (Apr 12, 2010)

Pull the spark plug and use a straw or tie strap and rotate the engine untill the piston is at the top. If you have the valve cover removed and watch the intake valve open and close stop turning when the piston is at TDC. Thats where the engine need to be when the valves are set.


----------

